# Names



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

How did you choose your dogs names? 
I'll go first.
I work as an Elementary library clerk and I chose Bentley's name from an award winning childrens book titled Snowflake Bentley it's a Caldecott medal winner for the art work in a childrens book. It's a biography about a man name Wilson Bentley whom back in the early 1900's was the first to photograph snowflakes. He loved the beauty or the white snowflakes and here's a little quote that inspired me. "I found the snowflakes were masterpieces of design" he said. " No one design was ever repeated. When a snowflake melted..... just that much beauty was gone, without leaving any record behind. 
I thought the same about this beautiful little breed, no two alike, each a masterpiece of beauty. Bentley's akc name is Renoir's Snowflake Bentley. The Renoir part is a play on our family name and because my husband is and artist.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

That is just to wonderful!

Tiki's name isn't quite so touching







. My husband collects watches. There is a watch he just loves, but will probably never own due to the price. It is a Patek Philippe, a beautiful "timeless creation".

I suggested the name and he agreed that our little Tiki is a close as he will ever get to owning something quite so wonderful. As it works out, Tiki is a work of art all his own


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

If and when I get Bentley a sister( yorkie ) the names I'm thinking are only names I like, with no special meaning........unless between now and then I can find a book that catches my fancy and I'm on the lookout.


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

That is beautiful for Bentley! I have a dear friend in France whose name is Colette. There is also the French author, Colette. Since the Maltese is also popular in France, I asked my friend if she would be offended if I used her name. She said that her name would work out perfectly since she was born on May 31 and Colette was born on May 13. Once I heard that, Colette it was! I informed my breeder who called her "Colette" from day one. She came home at 12 weeks answering readily to Colette...unless she's too busy doing other important puppy things. :lol: 
Colette'sMom


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Sampsons "temporary" name was chubby checkers when I bought him, the breeder said he was the only one to survive out of 3 and he was the biggest, so I wanted a BIG name that represented his strength and size for such a little guy, Sampson seemed perfect, I am a big guy myself and when i tell others about my dog Sampson they assume its a rotty or some other "big" dog, his middle name is Moonstar, i love things to do with the moon and stars
> 
> Maggie is named after Mary Magdalene from the Bible and her middle name is Adara, from the greek goddess of Love and Beauty[/B]


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Good choice in names, Don't see how you could have picked anything any better for Sampson. And Maggie's name, thats one of my favorite stories in the Bible. I think it's a hoot to see these little bitty dogs with these BIG names, like Killer for a little chihuahua :lol:


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Lest we forget Joan Rivers who named her Yorkie,"Spike. :lol:


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

lol

Nothing profound or anything with mine...just looked at him, and Morgan came to mind. To me, he looked like a "Morgan" He seems very happy with it lol


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

If and when I get a yorkie pup I have a few names that I like, heres what I'm thinking of (I want a female but that's not carved in stone)
Annabelle
Mia
Peyton
Nina
Annie
Kylie
Asa


----------



## Bellezza1212 (May 29, 2003)

When we were about to get a dog we were going through a mess of names. I wanted Lady but my husband said that it's too common. I also chose a few others that he didn't quite like. Then he said "Angel" and it sounded nice so we decided to stick with it. The moment we saw her we knew that it was perfect for her. She is definately a little Angel.


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Bellezza....welcome! I sent you the message privately by accident. Now you have it a second time. Angel is a perfect name for an adorable white dog.  
Colette'sMom


----------



## Bellezza1212 (May 29, 2003)

haha- thanks (both times)


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Angel is a great name for her, I think it's sweet that your husband thought of it.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Luvmypupster, if you do get another one, my vote goes with Peyton. A sweet name


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kit001_@Sep 3 2003, 02:02 AM
> *Luvmypupster, if you do get another one, my vote goes with Peyton. A sweet name*


 I like it too! If and when I get another pup I will run the names by everyone again for a vote.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

We will need to see a picture first









Tiki's Mom


----------



## Maltese Dad (Sep 3, 2003)

We tend to give our Maltese a name that has something to do with the season or time that we get them or an event that's happening at that time. "Holly" and "Rudy" were Christmas presents for my wife. Our new little girl is named "Jazz", we live in Sacramento and the International Jazz Festival was going on at the time. I am also a music teacher so Jazz seemed to be a nice fit. My son named his Yorkie "Fez" after the character in "That Seventies Show". Three other Maltese that we have had were rescues so they already had names, "Boo", "Shivers" and "Lexie". 

We also have nick names that they seem to respond to as well as there given name. The females know they're in trouble when we call them "Missy" and the males usually get called "Buddy".


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

That is sooooo cute!

Tiki knows when I use Patek he better move it :>).

Like I could ever get mad at such an adorable face.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Maltese Dad, Your son has a yorkie and you have a malt, can you compare the 2 breeds? I would like to get a yorkie for Bentley (and myself) can you give me an idea of the differences and similarities in the two breeds? I have always wanted one of each.

Bentley's nicknames are Wonderdog and Junior.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Yes I would like to know also. Do yorkies shed or have an odor or are they like maltese?

Tiki's Mom


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Your question about Yorkies shedding/odor made me curious, so I did some research. You're in luck...Yorkies don't shed and they are odor-free also unless there is a problem.....so says the Internet.  
Colette'sMom


----------



## Maltese Dad (Sep 3, 2003)

Lunmypupster and TikisMom,

Let's see ---- the main difference between the two is probably personality. Have you heard of the "Terrier personality"? The Yorkie is more prone to bark or especially growl at people he dosen't know. He may even bite them if given the chance. We don't give him the chance. We just hold him until he's over his growling spell or he just runs up to my son's room and hides under the bed. On the other hand, if he knows you well enough (family member or regular visitor to the house etc.) he can't give you enough kisses. Our little Maltese is a little more consistent as far as personality goes. She will bark at the knock on the door, but is soon greeting the person that enters. They both think they are "big dogs". They will bark or growl at dogs ten times their size. The little girl has taken on the role as the alpha dog.

Grooming is about the same, although do to the Yorkies "thicker" hair (not coat but hair) he dosent need brushing as often as the Maltese. The Yorkie seems to take on a bit of the "doggy odor" quicker than the Maltese, it's not much but it's there.

Do they get along? As I said the little girl has taken on the role as the alpha dog (she is 3 lbs. lighter than he is, by the way). I have not had them get into a full blown fight. Most of the time what takes place is that she wants to play and he doesn't so she will grab an ear or a leg or his little tail and he wont like it and growl or snip at her. To stop them from rough housing we just say their names loudly or clap our hands a few times. Sometimes they hang out together and sometimes they enjoy their alone times.

Hope this is not too long and I have answered some of your questions. Be glad to give any info needed.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info.... that is just what I was looking for. We have a neighbor (down the block, I don't know them well) who has one of each. They play with Tiki at times, they are both very friendly, but I would say this yorkie is a little more fearful that the malt. 

I asked about the shedding and odor because this yorkie does have that doggy smell..... so does their malt; I don't think they get weekly baths though as I have never seen the malt brushed.

I would love another malt, but the kids would like a yorkie; and the hubby, well he wants to wait until we "retire" and get another 1/2 dozen









Tiki's Mom


----------



## Maltese Dad (Sep 3, 2003)

Yeah, any dog will eventually get that "doggy odor" if not bathed or groomed regularly. In our case we find at two weeks with out a bath the Yorkie may have a hint of it while the Maltese does not. It's not enough to be offensive, in fact you pretty much have to put your nose to him to get a whiff.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I knew about them not shedding and about the yorkie having more of an odor. Bentley isn't the what I would call a friendly maltese, he goes off if anyone dare to knock on the door an he's pretty picky about whose lap he will sit in, I thought he would be more loving to others but he is pretty much devoted to me and very much a "mamas boy". That's another reason I want another dog , I hope another might make him not as dependent on me and more outgoing. Of course this isn't the only reason I want a yorkie, I have always wanted one of each. Thanks for the info , I'll probably be asking you more about them.


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi Luv,
Do get your Yorkie but I have my doubts that it will make the one you have now more independent....right now I'm still dealing with mega jealousy. Dogs usually tend to keep the personality that they were born with....at least this is what I've found to be true.
Colette'sMom


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Colette'sMom_@Sep 8 2003, 11:15 PM
> *Hi Luv,
> Do get your Yorkie but I have my doubts that it will make the one you have now more independent....right now I'm still dealing with mega jealousy. Dogs usually tend to keep the personality that they were born with....at least this is what I've found to be true.
> Colette'sMom*


 How old are your other dogs? Are they jealous of Colette? I hope there are benefits to having more than 1 dog. I would think they would keep each other company while I'm at work and give each other a play buddy. Guess there are pros and cons


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

True, Luv........there are pros and cons to everything. I guess life never came with a guarantee that it would be easy. Bear, my older long-coated Chihuahua is 12 years old...it was Fudge, his litter mate that we lost in our arms last May to bladder cancer. Fudge was the Alpha dog right from the start....Bear has always been an adorable wimp with huge eyes. He's the type that will hang back, look sad and wait his turn.

Mignonne is my 5-year old Chihuahua. She instantly became the Alpha dog once she came into our home. Fudge used to sleep between us, then she became relegated to the foot of the bed by Mignonne. Fudgie always accepted the situation with grace and knew her place in the pack once Minnie entered the scene.

In comes Colette. Mignonne has been totally in love with me from the second we saw each other. I always give her as much love and attention as I can. Right now she's going through a phase that she will not sleep on the bed as long as Colette is on it. If I pet Colette, she slinks away to sulk. There is one thing, however, to remember about Chihuahuas....they are very unusual in that they are extremely clannish....down even to long-coated vs. short-coated. Although Mignonne became the Alpha, they were all part of the long-coated Chihuahua clan.

I truly doubt that with all Mignonne's sulking, that peanut Colette is the Alpha dog. Colette will dance all around Mignonne and nip at her....but that is only puppy talk for "let's play". 

I believe that you can never predict in advance what will happen. The dogs must figure that out for themselves. Too many people bring other puppies into their homes.....it must be working satisfactorily quite frequently.  

Gail


----------



## Maltese Dad (Sep 3, 2003)

"I believe that you can never predict in advance what will happen. The dogs must figure that out for themselves. Too many people bring other puppies into their homes.....it must be working satisfactorily quite frequently." - Colette'sMom

Colette'sMom is right. I would go ahead with your search for a Yorkie. You can't really predict how they will interact, but don't forget that you are truly the Alpha dog in this situation. If they understand that you love them both and treat them the same, the least they will do is tolerate each other while on the other hand they may become great freinds(which is probably what will happen). It's really not a matter of planning ahead as much as it is adapting to and dealing with the situation. If you feel like doing it and have the time (not to mention money) to invest, go for it.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

it is very hard to predict , my maxi loves all other animals 
and again this weekend i took him by to see the little female maltese i want to get and he doesnt give her the time of day as soon as we went into the penn maxi myself and hopefully little lexi 
maxi peed on the floor and was jumping to get out lexi who is about a 1/4 of his size was yanking on his leash she so much wanted to play with him
after hat we went to his playdate with diggy (the poodle) and maxi was back to being himself 
weird huh


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

My husband picked Caesar's name. He is a history teacher, so when he found out the historical significance of the Maltese with the Malta Islands, he chose Caesar (after Julius Caesar). I wasnt sure at first, but soon loved it.


----------

